# facebook??



## nocturnal_pulse (Jan 29, 2010)

hey all....
after the thread 'names and faces', it gave me an idea of getting to know people more...
always love to meet new herp buddies....
maybe we could add each other on facebook also.....
cheers...
Brad....

my facebook add....

Login | Facebook


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 29, 2010)

sure, add me, just search Ashlee Sheppard, and my DP is me kissing my bf


----------



## Cabotinage (Jan 29, 2010)

stranger danger


----------



## Andrais (Jan 29, 2010)

haha yeh add me too and ash im so adding you  facebook-Andrea Teasdale


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 29, 2010)

*runs and hides* NO ANDREA!! x] kidding!


----------



## bredli-sli (Jan 29, 2010)

Sign Up for Facebook | Facebook


----------



## nocturnal_pulse (Jan 29, 2010)

andrea i think you need to put a link up or say what your profile pic is ...because too many ppl come up haha


----------



## Cabotinage (Jan 29, 2010)

quite funny, i typed in your names on facebook and in web results on facebook i found your myspace "Ashlee Sheppard" hahaha


----------



## webcol (Jan 29, 2010)

Jordan mansfield - DP me with a black bowler hat on


----------



## grannieannie (Jan 29, 2010)

Anything you wanna know about me is on my APS profile and if you wanna know more, just ask...I was into facebook, but got bored with it....


----------



## Andrais (Jan 29, 2010)

nocturnal_pulse said:


> andrea i think you need to put a link up or say what your profile pic is ...because too many ppl come up haha


 
im the pretty chick (wht most people say my profile pic is ) with the brown wavy hair


----------



## Andrais (Jan 29, 2010)

Sign Up for Facebook | Facebook
nah i'll just give u a link


----------



## Joemal (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah i'm easy anyone can add me if they like hahaha


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 29, 2010)

If you want to add me the link is right there on the right hand side of the screen. But please let me know you are from APS as I get a lot of requests from people who I don’t know at all.


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 29, 2010)

lol, yeah thats my old myspace, if u want it its Ashlee (Ashlee Sheppard) | MySpace


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 29, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> If you want to add me the link is right there on the right hand side of the screen. But please let me know you are from APS as I get a lot of requests from people who I don’t know at all.



Aren't you miss popular!
I know how you feel though, I get random hot chicks adding me ALL the time, so annoying.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 29, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Aren't you miss popular!
> I know how you feel though, I get random hot chicks adding me ALL the time, so annoying.


 
Suuure you do Dan, sure you do. And you have NO idea how many times I’ve been called ‘miss popular’ in the last few days, if only I could have carried that rep in highschool instead of a loser with no friends...


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 29, 2010)

You added me though? I'll count that I think dearest x-wife. Actually, we never got married did we?
Aawww I would have been your friend in highschool!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ah well I can delete you as easily as I added you  ex-fiancé (no we never got married I only decided on the cake dress and it was as far as we got).


----------



## fritzi2009 (Jan 29, 2010)

Lots of indian people add me.....I deny them all....I'm not racist.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh well, I'll always love you though 
And I know you couldn't delete me, so I'm not even slightly worried.



fritzi2009 said:


> Lots of indian people add me.....I deny them all....I'm not racist.



HAHA! That's pretty random.


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 30, 2010)

fritzi2009 said:


> Lots of indian people add me.....I deny them all....I'm not racist.


 
Suuure you’re not, that’s what they all say... 



DanTheMan said:


> Oh well, I'll always love you though
> And I know you couldn't delete me, so I'm not even slightly worried.


 
Okay it’s true, I could never delete you...


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 30, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Suuure you’re not, that’s what they all say...



Well according to indians, all Australians are! Didn't you see? One was killed here!? Must have been because we hate them!
(Sarcasm, over stupid claims)



AMY22 said:


> Okay it’s true, I could never delete you...



I know, especially if you want my lap on the outback roadtrip!


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 30, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Well according to indians, all Australians are! Didn't you see? One was killed here!? Must have been because we hate them!
> (Sarcasm, over stupid claims)


 
‘Tis not true, but I do understand why a lot of people may think that. I am 100% against any hatred, I do think people look at the few bad people and use that to label them all. But if you are going to judge someone judge them as a person, not as a people.



DanTheMan said:


> I know, especially if you want my lap on the outback roadtrip!


 
NEVER!


----------



## Bretsta (Jan 30, 2010)

hasn't this thread gone off track!!!!! lol


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 30, 2010)

Bretsta said:


> hasn't this thread gone off track!!!!! lol


 
Ha yeah I was just thinking the same thing! Aaaaanyway... If you want to add me, it’s right there, tell me where you’re from and I shall gladly accept your invitation of friendship...


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 30, 2010)

Stay on track people! Yes you! YOU!


----------



## Darren86 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm on the riht hand side 2


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Jan 30, 2010)

you can add me if you want..

matthew wissemann - picture of snake close to face


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Jan 30, 2010)

by the way, dont know how to get that facebook icon on the right hand side? can anyone help?


----------



## Poggle (Jan 30, 2010)

people can add me if ya like... like amy said leave a message saying ya from APS name is Michael Polglase should be the only one lol.. if not i am wearing a white jacket and standing with my missus


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 30, 2010)

Login | Facebook

hey yeah add me on face book no dramas


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 30, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/#/profile.php?ref=profile&id=745748086

There's mine


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 30, 2010)

you can also add one of my snakes if you want.
Brad Owen | Facebook


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 30, 2010)

why does that link say brad owen???


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 30, 2010)

Damien Mogus.....photo is of a japenses warrior


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 30, 2010)

If anyone wants to see more photos of me you can add me too hahahahaha

Jay Trundle, i am the only one !


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 30, 2010)

....


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 30, 2010)

Login | Facebook


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> This would be mehttp://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/?ref=homeand be sure to add this one while your therehttp://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/group.php?gid=321933450608&ref=ts


 hahaha i cant belive you made a FB group for a thread on here.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh yeah and this too

Single Herpers Thread Appreciation Group (SHTAG) | Facebook


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 30, 2010)

dtulip10 said:


> hahaha i cant belive you made a FB group for a thread on here.


 

Hahahaha pretty sad hay...I can't believe people actually joined


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Hahahaha pretty sad hay...I can't believe people actually joined


 hahaha a group so lame deserves some followers


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Jan 30, 2010)

some of my snakes are in my profile somewhere. wall photos i think...


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 30, 2010)

I can just see the stalkers lining up...


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> I can just see the stalkers lining up...


 i would like some one to stalk me just once in my life


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 30, 2010)

dtulip10 said:


> i would like some one to stalk me just once in my life


 
They make me feel wanted..... 

I just wish I could have one that was at least partly sane for once


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 30, 2010)

the insane ones just keep you on your toes and looking behind you, great fun for the whole family


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 30, 2010)

note to all who ad me on fb my status will be rude funny disturbing but dont blame me its out of borded unless im angry haha


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 30, 2010)

example might be offensive but not ment to be some may not it.

this girl called me and she was like" im pregnent" and i was like "this phone has been disconected goodbye"


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 30, 2010)

I don’t want to be seeing anything derogatory against women on Facebook, one person has already succumbed to the wrath of Amy last night and then received the good old delete, don’t be the next...


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 30, 2010)

it didnt really hapen it was just joke lol


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 30, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> I don’t want to be seeing anything derogatory against women on Facebook, one person has already succumbed to the wrath of Amy last night and then received the good old delete, don’t be the next...


 


it wasnt for real it was only a joke cause of my age etc


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 30, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> I don’t want to be seeing anything derogatory against women on Facebook, one person has already succumbed to the wrath of Amy last night and then received the good old delete, don’t be the next...



nothin bad on my page amy


----------



## Nash1990 (Jan 30, 2010)

dtulip10 said:


> i would like some one to stalk me just once in my life




Yer it would be an interesting experience lol

If anyone wants to add me there should be that icon to the right that does it.

Let me know your APS though, otherwise you might be ignored lol


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 30, 2010)

Facebook icon over to the far right. Feel free to add.


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 30, 2010)

u can add me - jason wood [ i have a pic of my female coastal as display pic] the same as i have here , just make sure u say your from aps


----------



## slim6y (Jan 30, 2010)

there's a link in my profile name thingo magiggy whatsit....


----------



## morgs202 (Jan 30, 2010)

dtulip10 said:


> i would like some one to stalk me just once in my life


 
I used to think that, until I got one. It was novel for a while, but then the novelty wore off


----------



## the-lizard-king (Jan 30, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> If you want to add me the link is right there on the right hand side of the screen. But please let me know you are from APS as I get a lot of requests from people who I don’t know at all.



then deny them and add them a week later 
im still confused about that conversation


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 30, 2010)

the-lizard-king said:


> then deny them and add them a week later
> im still confused about that conversation


 
Hahaha I know how awkward...


----------



## ilovejordan (Jan 30, 2010)

Cabotinage said:


> quite funny, i typed in your names on facebook and in web results on facebook i found your myspace "Ashlee Sheppard" hahaha




You live near me! I live at Lisarow


----------



## ilovejordan (Jan 30, 2010)

Im on facebook too  Just search Amy Marie Collin


----------



## Feurety (Jan 30, 2010)

i only have 1 single pic of me on fb ... rest are all my animals !! feel free to add n chat, Alan kennerley - pp is of me and a coastal ^^


----------



## itbites (Jan 30, 2010)

Add me if you like kristy bitey dalberg, just leave a msg so I know who you are


----------



## jacorin (Jan 31, 2010)

ah,ive seen u kristy,ur a friend of llamas eh

FB= Shane Villis- profile pic is the same,here and FB.....am also the only Shane V i found haha


----------



## Nash1990 (Jan 31, 2010)

2 members have added me so far, anyone else want to recieve uninspired status updates about my boring life? lol


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 1, 2010)

[email protected]



donks


----------



## Anne90 (Feb 1, 2010)

hey all, heres mine Leanne Govan | Facebook <---- feel free to add me just leave a msg and let me know your from aps =]


----------



## miley_take (Feb 1, 2010)

search Emily-Kate Mattingley... pretty sure there aren't too many of those around! :lol: just send me a message telling me who you are


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 1, 2010)

I give people my FB details then I get bloody 10, 12,13,14yos adding me seriously..... LOL not wanting kiddies adding me...I put up with my kids crap at home let alone other kids on my FB lol yes I am a meany....

Add me but if your under age I will banish you to the darkside....

Welcome to Facebook | Facebook


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/#/pages/Educational-Reptile-Displays/260295571988?ref=ts


----------



## XKiller (Feb 1, 2010)

Add me if u want, Shane Wright... pic is of my hatchie spencers monitor.


----------



## K_A_Z_Z_A (Feb 2, 2010)

You can add me if you want. Karen Horsefield Edwards


----------



## Dukz13 (Feb 2, 2010)

add me [email protected] let me know ur from aps


----------



## mckellar007 (Feb 2, 2010)

add me jason mckellar. pp is a frilly, let us know who you are


----------



## cuttinloose88 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey Feel free to add me, Matthew Eyles. pp Is me Wakeboarding!

Just let me know your from APS..

Cheers


----------



## nocturnal_pulse (Feb 2, 2010)

good work ppl...keep em coming...


----------



## Bretsta (Feb 11, 2010)

feel free to add me. as with everyone else just pm me also (on facebook) so i know your aps. cheers

link is over there---------------------------->


----------



## AMY22 (Feb 11, 2010)

I’ve had so many people add me from here that I go on Facebook, see someone’s status and think ‘who the hell is THAT?!’.


----------



## JrFear (Feb 11, 2010)

Addd Me if ur keen i shud have a little side thingy!


----------



## bally (Feb 11, 2010)

add me if you like Nick Ball. i think the pic is with me and my nephew in the pool


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 12, 2010)

G'day guys,

I've had a LOT of APS people try and add me to my "personal" Facebook - I don't mean to offend anybody but I reserve that one for people I know face-to-face outside of APS. You can add my other one, "Educational Reptile Displays" though.

Cheers


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 12, 2010)

Zac Harris  let me know who you are also my photo is of a dog on its back on the lounge


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm there, as with the otheres, please let me know ur from aps. I'm sick of freaks trying to add me


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Feb 12, 2010)

im erik Brown im shaking hands with a seal:lol:


----------



## fritzi2009 (Feb 12, 2010)

cosmicwolf4 said:


> I'm there, as with the otheres, please let me know ur from aps. I'm sick of freaks trying to add me


 
me and connie are facebook friends already ;D


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 13, 2010)

herpetologist united | Facebook


----------



## KRONYK94 (Feb 13, 2010)

nocturnal_pulse said:


> hey all....
> after the thread 'names and faces', it gave me an idea of getting to know people more...
> always love to meet new herp buddies....
> maybe we could add each other on facebook also.....
> ...



Sign Up for Facebook | Facebook


----------



## HypnoticSlither (May 15, 2011)

so i have been through here and added people on facebook...feel free to add me : Renee Powell | Facebook


----------



## zeke (May 15, 2011)

Zeke Norman | Facebook
anyone can add me


----------



## sookie (May 15, 2011)

Pinkie Mason on face book pic is of my beardie squish.anyone can add me too.


----------



## alilhayden (May 15, 2011)

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More or
just search

Hayden Fmp i should be the only one with this name ,, pic is in black and white >.<


----------



## nirofett (May 15, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=697317379 i may as well get in on this, haha any fellow herpers can add me


----------



## damian83 (May 15, 2011)

damian winterbon, im in a suit at my wedding with a bride


----------



## slither (May 15, 2011)

kevin waddell white shirt in profile pic any snakeys feel free to add me just say ure from aps


----------



## longqi (May 15, 2011)

[email protected]

that will find the display on facebook


----------

